# Reticular Activating System (RAS) = ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού (RAS)



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν μπόλικα ευρήματα με δικτυωτό σύστημα ενεργοποίησης, αλλά το άρθρο Δικτυωτός σχηματισμός που υπάρχει στην ελληνική βίκη, στο οποίο αναφέρεται (#6) το «Σύστημα εγρήγορσης» καθώς και τα ευρήματα με _δικτυωτό σχηματισμό εγρήγορσης_ με κάνουν να αμφιβάλλω για τον πιο δόκιμο όρο. Υπάρχει κάποια/κάποιος που γνωρίζει περισσότερα γι' αυτό το ζωάκι; ΤΙΑ!


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι το ορθότερο είναι το _ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού_ (για να μην πεις «σύστημα ενεργοποίησης» και φανεί ότι ενεργοποιείται ο δικτυωτός σχηματισμός).
Βρήκα σε ένα λεξικό και την απλούστερη πρόταση _σύστημα δικτυωτού σχηματισμού_, που δεν φαίνεται να έχει υιοθετηθεί ευρύτερα αλλά σίγουρα σε καλύπτει (πάντα με το "RAS" δίπλα βέβαια).


----------



## cougr (Nov 14, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ο ορθός όρος είναι το "δικτυωτό ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα". Οι πυρήνες του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού (reticular formation) απλώς αποτελούν μέρος του συστήματος αυτού.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 14, 2012)

Κι όμως, δεν είναι σωστό γιατί αυτό αναφέρεται σε κάποιο «δικτυωτό σύστημα», το οποίο δεν υπάρχει. Δεν μπορείς να αποσπάσεις το επίθετο από το όρο «δικτυωτός σχηματισμός», όπως γίνεται (αυθαίρετα) στον αγγλικό όρο. Τα ευρήματα στο Google προκύπτουν προφανώς από πρόχειρη μετάφραση λέξη προς λέξη - αν θέλουμε να το αποδώσουμε σωστά, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κρατήσουμε και τη λέξη «σχηματισμός».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Μια απορία, εδώ: Στο κείμενό μου (όχι επιστημονικό ή τεχνικό, αλλά από αυτά τα ενθαρρυντικά), ο συγγραφέας χρησιμοποιεί (αφού αναφέρει τον πλήρη όρο) διαρκώς το ακρώνυμο RAS και εξηγεί, πολύ απλά και εκλαϊκευτικά, πώς λειτουργεί ο μηχανισμός. Εγώ προτίμησα να φτιάξω κάτι δικό μου εκλαϊκευτικό, το «φίλτρο εγρήγορσης». Με άλλα λόγια, αντί για «ενεργοποιείται ο μηχανισμός κλπ, οπότε παρατηρείτε πλέον πράγματα που δεν έπιανε το ραντάρ σας πιο πριν», γράφω ότι «ενεργοποιείται το φίλτρο εγρήγορσης, οπότε...» κ.λπ. Τι λέτε;


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 14, 2012)

Δεν θα το έλεγα φίλτρο, αφού δεν είναι αυτή η λειτουργία του. Μήπως ταιριάζει καλύτερα το «σύστημα εγρήγορσης» (που είναι πιο σωστό και πιο κοντά στον πρωτότυπο όρο); Αν έχεις βάλει αλλού το «σύστημα» ή το αποφεύγεις για λόγους αρχής  (έχει παραφορεθεί, το ξέρω), τότε και ο «μηχανισμός» ταιριάζει μια χαρά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2012)

Μου αρέσει κι εμένα ο _μηχανισμός εγρήγορσης_, για να μη θεωρηθεί ότι φτιάξαμε εναλλακτικό όρο για το _ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα κτλ_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Μερσί!


----------



## cougr (Nov 15, 2012)

dharvatis said:


> Κι όμως, δεν είναι σωστό γιατί αυτό αναφέρεται σε κάποιο «δικτυωτό σύστημα», το οποίο δεν υπάρχει. Δεν μπορείς να αποσπάσεις το επίθετο από το όρο «δικτυωτός σχηματισμός», όπως γίνεται (αυθαίρετα) στον αγγλικό όρο. Τα ευρήματα στο Google προκύπτουν προφανώς από πρόχειρη μετάφραση λέξη προς λέξη - αν θέλουμε να το αποδώσουμε σωστά, πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να κρατήσουμε και τη λέξη «σχηματισμός».



Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο όμως ο όρος όπως τον είχα θέσει παραπάνω συναντάται πολύ συχνά σε επιστημονικά κείμενα κτλ. Άσε που λόγω των εξελίξεων τα τελευταία χρόνια στον τομέα της νευροεπιστήμης, ο όρος «Reticular Activation System» τείνει να αντικαθίσταται σιγά-σιγά από όρους όπως το «Ascending Activation System (AAS)» και το πιο επεκταμένο (pun unintended) «Extended reticular-thalamic activation system (ERTAS)».


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2012)

Όταν δεν έχω καλή γνώση του πεδίου, ίσως να μπορώ να ξεχωρίζω ποιος όρος είναι ακριβέστερος, αλλά δεν μπορώ να ξέρω ποια στάση να κρατήσω απέναντι σ' έναν όρο που μπορεί να είναι λανθασμένος αλλά φαίνεται να έχει επικρατήσει. Γι' αυτό βλέπετε και μια απροθυμία να σπεύσω να βάλω το _δικτυωτό ενεργοποιητικό σύστημα_ στον τίτλο, παρότι και ευρήματα έχει και στο λεξικό του Κωνσταντινίδη το βρίσκεις. Ελπίζω ότι όποιος είναι να χρησιμοποιήσει κάποια απόδοση, θα ρίξει μια ματιά και κάτω από τον τίτλο για όσον καιρό εγώ θα ομφαλοσκοπώ.
:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 25, 2012)

Και χάρη στη λειτουργία του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού (μου), ορίστε που σκόνταψα σήμερα σε ένα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο όπου πρωταγωνιστεί η λειτουργία του δικτυωτού σχηματισμού: Διαλύοντας τους (τρομακτικούς) μύθους για τη δωρεά οργάνων (Πηγή: lifo).


----------

